# Newest Model 929 S&W



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Got my newest 929 Thursday. Brought it to the range today. Good shooting gun.

Came from the factory with a crisp 8 lb trigger DA and SA was 3 lbs. No problems in 150 rounds of testing. No sticky moons like my old 929 had.:smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet wheelgun!

I've seen a lot of Hogue grips over the years, but I've never before seen a grip quite like THAT one. Is the top portion of that grip made of rubber/synthetic-rubber, nylon/plastic, or just a dark-grained wood?


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

It's called a Big Butt grip. Top is rubber. Very comfortable and fits my hand. It's designed for going prone. Lets you have sort of a monopod to shoot from.:smt1099

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/AzShooter/929 erased.jpg


----------

